# Lyft Cancellation Warning



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

There's a lot of construction in downtown MKE right now, and I got a ping this morning from a Lyft pax with a 4.6 rating...should have known better, but it's slow around here during the daytime. As I am trying to navigate around construction and one-ways, 1 minute after accepting, I get a call from the irate passenger, "Do you know where you're going?" I responded, "Yes I know where I'm going." When the passenger kept talking and I sensed that this was not going to be good for my average rating, I said, "okay, goodbye" and hung up the phone. I immediately cancelled the ride.

After I cancelled I got a full screen pop up from Lyft telling me that I had canceled too many rides recently. Honestly, it's been over a week since I last cancelled a ride. To close out of the pop-up, I pressed the "Got It" button at the bottom, but it wouldn't close. After a few seconds of continuing to try to press the button with no success, I closed the app. When I reopened it, the message was gone.

Has anyone else gotten one of those warning messages within the app?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lyft sucks, I tried driving for that POS company. I prefer Uber with all its faults over Lyft any day of the week. BTW Lyft has a 2500 dollar deductible for a car accident, this is useless to most drivers because they wouldn't be driving for Lyft if they had 2500 dollars sitting around.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

John and Logan are patronizing and passive-aggressive! Does your phone "bark and buzz" at you when you don't take a ping?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Lyft had the gall to complain to me about my low acceptance rating because I won't take 20+ minute pickups.

Just ignore their complaints.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Lyft had the gall to complain to me about my low acceptance rating because I won't take 20+ minute pickups.
> 
> Just ignore their complaints.


Ignore acceptance rate lyftgrams, BUT be very very careful with cancellation warnings!


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> John and Logan are patronizing and passive-aggressive! Does your phone "bark and buzz" at you when you don't take a ping?


Yes.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Ignore acceptance rate lyftgrams, BUT be very very careful with cancellation warnings!


I am careful not to cancel unless legit reason!


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> There's a lot of construction in downtown MKE right now, and I got a ping this morning from a Lyft pax with a 4.6 rating...should have known better, but it's slow around here during the daytime. As I am trying to navigate around construction and one-ways, 1 minute after accepting, I get a call from the irate passenger, "Do you know where you're going?" I responded, "Yes I know where I'm going." When the passenger kept talking and I sensed that this was not going to be good for my average rating, I said, "okay, goodbye" and hung up the phone. I immediately cancelled the ride.
> 
> After I cancelled I got a full screen pop up from Lyft telling me that I had canceled too many rides recently. Honestly, it's been over a week since I last cancelled a ride. To close out of the pop-up, I pressed the "Got It" button at the bottom, but it wouldn't close. After a few seconds of continuing to try to press the button with no success, I closed the app. When I reopened it, the message was gone.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten one of those warning messages within the app?


OH F*CK YES!

I thought I was the only one. Last night, I accidentally took a Line ride to LAX, I decided to take it because I was meeting up with a colleague around the area anyway, so I was cool with it. This was my first ride of the night. I tapped "Last Ride" and normally would go on airplane mode because despite what others say, Lyft does stack rides on Line even if you tap "Last Ride" if there is a passenger that would benefit from the route taken. Anyway, I didn't go in airplane mode because I had two passengers with two luggage's with their carry-one so I didn't think Lyft would stack a ride going to LAX.

...I was dead wrong.

3-miles out and Lyft wanted me to exit the freeway. Pick-up another pax heading to LAX, go back to the freeway and drop both of them to the same terminal!

I tapped on the other passenger's icon in my app. Tapped on the little "x" to indicate I was cancelling this ride and yet Lyft gave me a warning that this cancellation will affect my acceptance rating. After I dropped off my passenger, I got the exact same warning you got.

I ignored that message because I knew that I don't have a lot of cancellations under my belt. However, given that it was technically my first ride of the night, I figured that cancelling on the other passenger triggered that I cancelled 50% of my rides, or 1 out of 2 rides.

That message was complete b*llshit, and didn't mind it for the night because I knew Lyft was butthurt I cancelled on a passenger they believed I was grateful to have been given since it was on the way to the same airport terminal...Uhhh...No! That route was inefficient and made no sense where I exit the freeway and venture 1.5 miles to grab another passenger and double back the same road. Another driver would have taken that ride, why give it to me and then warn me in a passive-aggressive way because now I've given your passenger a "negative experience for enhancing to wait longer".

Screw all that.


----------

